# Hi from an addict!



## grizabella (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello all, 

I'm Di and I live in Northern Arizona with my zoo of 21 kitties, 5 bunnies, 2 dogs and a tank of goldfish.

I think the goldfish are the most trouble, lol!

would love to talk with others who have multi-cat households and see how my cats lives compare.

this is an awesome forum!

:blackcat 
Di


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, wow 8O , so many pets you have there, would love to see some photos of them if you have time? :? :lol: :wink:


----------



## grizabella (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks for the welcome!

you really shouldn't ask for pics of my furchildren, you will be overwhelmed!

here's a few:

Toy









Grace









Powder









Boo









Demon









that's a start!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties 

I am offiically a member of Demon's fan club! Wow! Stunning! :luv 

Your cats are so photogenic. Looks like Toy has a very impish personalty.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute pictures, can't wait to see more. I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum and our friendly members Di, have fun :wink:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Di  Your cats are adorable! You have quite a menagerie


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, they are so cute  , I would love to see more :wink: , never get tired of seeing pics :wink: :lol: .


----------



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

Demon is true to his name - he's rather frightening in that picture. n___n;
How's the personality?

21 cats. That's amazing.
I bet they have a time together.
Are they all together or separated?

A friend of mine had 6 bunnies and they occupied separate parts of the house in groups. I imagine it'd be a bit harder with 21, though.


----------

